# Excelsior Mfg. Co,. Michigan City, Indiana- "AMERICA" badged bicycle



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 28, 2014)

Excelsior Mfg. Co. Michigan City,  Indiana- "AMERICA" badged bicycle.

DOES ANY ONE HAVE INFORMATION ABOUT THE BICYCLES THAT THIS BADGE WOULD HAVE BEEN ON?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311187593487?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I HAVE RESEARCHED AND FOUND THAT THE HP SNYDER/ DP HARRIS/ ROLLFAST CO. BOUGHT THE EXCELSIOR MFG. CO.,
MICHIGAN CITY INDIANA MANUFACTURING CO. IN THE 1930'S AND MADE BIKES THRU THE 1950'S. 
"Excelsior mfg. Co. Michigan city, Indiana" 
NOTE THAT THIS IS NOT THE EXCELSIOR COMPANY THAT SCHWINN BOUGHT IN 1911.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 1, 2014)

When I bought this bike i did a little research and found out the Albrights bicycle shop in Mishawaka was still open.  I contacted them and was told he believed the bikes were purchased in Michigan City by his great-grandfather. To me it looks like a rollfast, American flightweight but really have no idea.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe I missed it but what is the connection between the Albrights bike and the Excelsior/America badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 1, 2014)

This one was available for sale locally earlier this fall.


----------

